# PM random people with confessions.



## Awdofgum (Feb 7, 2010)

Post the confessions you receive, but DON'T reveal the sender.

Disclaimer:By posting in this thread you agree to receive PMs and maintain the code of anonymity. If you don't want to participate don't post.


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2010)

i dont get it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is what I'm supposed to do but..
> 
> I've peed in the shower before!


----------



## Gore (Feb 7, 2010)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still pees in the bath


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2010)

Done. Waiting for someone to confess to me.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 7, 2010)

Im in, send me yo confessions


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 7, 2010)

By a certain individual who will remain unknown.



Spoiler



i once heard a porno to the tune of come on eileen


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Feb 7, 2010)

waiting 4 confess


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Cucumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I got a PM telling me to post this here?



Spoiler






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I had sex with my married neighbor. I'm married too. I should feel bad about it but I sort of don't. I think I just don't love my husband anymore.
> 
> 
> - B-Blue


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

Cucumber said:
			
		

> I got a PM telling me to post this here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I thought we'd keep it anonymous
> 
> Looks fake, he is banned after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## House Spider (Feb 7, 2010)

Send me confssions, sons. 


"I never really was on your side..." is what I got.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 7, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Every now and then, I treat myself to a danger wank when I'm back home at my parents. This involves beating off till I'm near climax and then calling on my mother. The challenge is to finish and tuck myself away before she enters the room. The adrenaline rush makes it incredible.
> 
> She recently commented:
> "You do drink an awful lot of coffee, dont you?"



lol


----------



## Gore (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I tried a cucumber once, it wasn't nice ;_;


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once got so angry at someone that I froze their keys in a cup of water. It's a shame they had a spare set...


----------



## haflore (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I really miss those pics you used to post in the intos



:3


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

oh i pmd random confessions to people on random parts of the entire forum, not just this thread


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The cake is a lie.



(No, that wasn't a real one. Or was it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Jothri (Feb 7, 2010)

Wat?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> im so sorry i didnt mean to do it. we were bored so we set it on fire and it died.


what is this I don't even


----------



## haflore (Feb 7, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off-topic, Speaking of which, yay! You brought them back!


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems as though some people took this too far and sent PMs to people who weren't playing.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright, I'm in...Send away!


----------



## updowners (Feb 7, 2010)

Wtf is this crap?


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love you.



omfg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				updowners said:
			
		

> Wtf is this crap?



gtfo


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 8, 2010)

Giving permission to receive PMs!


----------



## asdf (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in too. This should be interesting.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once broke my dad's kneecap with a baseball bat when I found out he was leaving my mom.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in.

EDIT:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I like bidoof.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was playing baseball outside a few years ago, and I was running and a firefly flew into my mouth. I accidentally swallowed it, but I didn't try to get it out, since it had a semi-appealing taste.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once sold my brother's video game, and gave him a porno in the same box to make up for it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, what the hell, I'm in too.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> When I was 7 or 8 years old, I tasted my urine. It wasn't pleasant. xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have a crush on someone here in GBAtemp. It's a guy and his nickname starts with H. He always tells bad jokes... but I think it's cute. (


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have a crush on someone here in GBAtemp. It's a guy and his nickname starts with H. He always tells bad jokes... but I think it's cute. (


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once pwn'd a noob because I was angry.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My confession is:
> 
> I always secretly thought tinyt was smelly.
> 
> QUOTEi dont like wads of gum.


----------



## asdf (Feb 8, 2010)

Gimme a minute



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I fucking hate Rockstar!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> im an attention whore


----------



## Law (Feb 9, 2010)

Feel free to fill the rest of my inbox.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've slept with loads of women and never bothered to learn their name properly.



haha


----------



## Splych (Feb 9, 2010)

lawl. this sounds fun.

spam me


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 9, 2010)

While shaking hands and kissing babies as a presidental candidate, I accidently kissed hands and shaked babies

Haha, baby shaker!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 9, 2010)

Spoiler



I'm awesome.



SHOUTOUTS TO eXceL....You KNOW who you are ;D


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in too. 

I am new here, but it sounds like aweful good fun


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once had a dream about GBAtemp and its users. Like I'll be at a party and all of a sudden a user will show up but it won't be the person, it'll just be their avatar with arms and legs, walking around, drinking beer.



I had that too!


----------



## Law (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i am the one who made osaka leave ;-;








 what a jerk


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 9, 2010)

I want spam now!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once had a crush on George W Bush


----------



## Minox (Feb 9, 2010)

Seeing as I've already randomly PMed someone, go ahead shoot me one of your confessions.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll play :] PM me too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I actually thought Hatsu was awesome once.


----------



## Minox (Feb 9, 2010)

"I enjoyed at least three of the awful Army Men GBC games."


----------



## Splych (Feb 9, 2010)

Spoiler



I always liked you Li'l' Toshi!


Huh... I have no idea if this person was referring to me xD



Spoiler



I cannot tie my shoelaces correctly.


woah... That's... Really shocking.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Feb 9, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splych (Feb 9, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I was, in fact, referring to you.


So the person was referring to me... The person is a liar


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> When I was 8 or so I stole a pack of condoms at the convenience store. At home I immediately went up in my room and closed the door. I had no fucking idea what it's purpose was, but then I saw the drawing on the box : two people sitting on a condom flying into space, and the name of the box was Flying Condoms. I got caught by my mother while throwing them in the air and outside the window, thinking they'd fly or turn into a giant spaceship.
> 
> —More Confessions like these
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2010)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 9, 2010)

Go ahead and send me some if you want!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2010)

Please spam me.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 10, 2010)

he said pm random people, he didnt specify so i pmd a random person not participating in this thread


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm, what to confess...


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 10, 2010)

Sent one out.

It would be in your best interests to confess everything to ME.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm actually not a real megaman...


----------



## redact (Feb 10, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm actually not a real megaman...


YOU FUCKING LIED TO ME NOLAN, YOU FUCKING LIED! ;-;


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't sign up, but it seems someone has sent me a confession anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I fapped to 2girls1cup.


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 10, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I didn't sign up, but it seems someone has sent me a confession anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like cake, but I would not always trust the source


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love you Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in. Go ahead and spam me.


----------



## Law (Feb 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sometimes I'd pretend not to see cat shit in the house and leave it until my girlfriend would notice it and either make me clean it, or she would do it with anger.
> 
> I feel terrible about it as it is only the messy part in the house really


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am attracted to Kelsey Grammer though I'm not gay


----------



## Tux' (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm in, start spamming me with PM's


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think 90% of the Tempers are kind of annoying.
> 
> Myself included.



Fucking agreed! I love this kid!

Hope I'm not in that 90%...


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 11, 2010)

I know who to spam later. ;D
Spam me if wanted and all that jazz.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 11, 2010)

Feel free to spam me too


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i shot the deputy ;-;



Ask him if he shot the sheriff as well.

Oh wait..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 — The Deputy was shot first! — Extreme Bad Ass


----------



## Tux' (Feb 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once fapped to a Coca Cola ad









 um... Mmkay...?


----------



## playallday (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey, PM me!


----------



## updowners (Feb 11, 2010)

There seems to be more people asking for pm's rather than pm's actually being sent.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I often fantasize about long conversations with girls I'm attracted to, and memorize phrases from them for use later. Ten minutes later, I realize how cheesy they are and thank myself I didn't use them for real.


I'll be one to admit, I've done the same sorts of things too. :x
Goes beyond just attraction, even for stuff like interviews too. Except I try to "go through the dialog tree"–if you will–when I'm talking to whoever. I usually then totally drop saying whatever response/line on the spot because it felt/feels odd to say.


----------



## Domination (Feb 11, 2010)

I need entertainment...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have sat through the 10 minute YouTube video of annoying Navi saying Hey! Listen!


----------



## Law (Feb 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have an extremely tough time talking to people over the telephone, and will usually avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 11, 2010)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Bob shot the sheriff, but not the deputy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this guy shot the deputy, alright? The guy who shot the sheriff couldn't shoot the deputy because he was already shot.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> im sick of Dommy talking about music all the time.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I tasted my own jizz once




Are they shitting me?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I played Land of the Dead



That is worse then the last confession I had.


----------



## Domination (Feb 12, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > im sick of Dommy talking about music all the time.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 12, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I played Land of the Dead


There is no saving him/her/it/pie now.


----------



## Bake (Feb 14, 2010)

What if we confess something that's not really... normal. I don't wanna cops on my tail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Also PM me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2010)

I'M NOT AN FBI AGENT I SWEAR IM A 4 YEAR OLD GIRL


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 15, 2010)

Spam me up to i wanna join.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

Ya this is funny lol I want in!




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I HAVE GAY JUNGLE FEVER!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I only played it at a friends house(LotD).


Could this be the poor soul who confessed he/her played _Land of the Dead_?


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 15, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I'M NOT AN FBI AGENT I SWEAR IM A 4 YEAR OLD GIRL
> I'd tap that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Kinda weird—
> 
> Sometimes I have sociopathic tendencies where people will have horrific things happen to them and I won't give a shit.
> 
> Other times stupid things make me want to cry like when I saw a small child in a diaper standing in his yard. He just smiled at me and waved.


----------



## Law (Feb 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm a poopyface


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm a poopyface


Teh hell?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I is a prinny (:


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 19, 2010)

Please spam my messages. kthxbai


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to use your child. It just happened.
> 
> He came to me. What could I do? My body reacted before I could. I'm dissapointed in myself. Who am I kidding? HE DESERVED THAT!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am the real Prinny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I really want someone to continue this thread: http://gbatemp.net/t207630-pm-random-people-with-confessions?


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

SPAM ME! =D


----------



## clegion (May 13, 2010)

i am in


----------



## Hadrian (May 13, 2010)

Ah go on then, even though SOMEONE has yet to post my last one.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 13, 2010)

Count me in.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sometimes I throw water balloons at random people when I'm on a double decker bus.


----------



## haflore (May 14, 2010)

A gratuitous reminder that I'm also game.


----------



## BlackDave (May 14, 2010)

Yeah me too


----------



## clegion (May 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm a virgin.
> 
> QUOTEI was farted in the line at McDonalds and blamed the old woman behind me.


----------



## clegion (May 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I ate the last piece of chocolate and I told my bro that the cat ate it.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 14, 2010)

I'll play too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i never bought a single game


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i never bought a single game


...Oh I get it his mother/father bought it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

A reminder that I'm also accepting PMs.


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A reminder that I'm also accepting PMs.



Me too.


----------



## Hadrian (May 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> When I was 20 I shagged my mates Mum on several occasions.


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > When I was 20 I shagged my mates Mum on several occasions.



That sounds like what Dave would write...

OSHIT.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> That sounds like what Dave would write...
> 
> OSHIT.



It's not just something I said.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think ninjas would win.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm actually Daniel Jorn Something's alternate account!


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 15, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm actually Daniel Jorn Something's alternate account!


Hmm.. I wonder who that would be..


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A reminder that I'm also accepting PMs.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

I'll join


----------



## haflore (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I just PM'ed myself.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 15, 2010)

Count me as a confession getter. I do love to have dirt on people


----------



## geoflcl (May 15, 2010)

Let the confessions roll!

Haha, this is gonna be a fun one.


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

Meh, I´m joining too!


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

i'm in (you can trust me)


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I prefer fractions to decimals.


you son of a bitch...


----------



## anaxs (May 15, 2010)

cool game, some one send me their and il start sending too


----------



## Jamstruth (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Pi is the member that pisses me off the most.


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Pi is the member that pisses me off the most.


Prowler485 i think (hates me cuz i pm'd him)


----------



## anaxs (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i killed a man



pretty interesting


----------



## Maplemage (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I ate all the...Pi.


Uuuuh okay.


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i am gay



mmmmmmmm...


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

Nothing yet...
...
...
Nope
Crap dude, why so much?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I prefer rational numbers to irrational numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last one shouldn't be so hard to guess if you've watched the shoutbox today.


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2010)

All confessions accepted...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

For the people signing up for confessions don't forget to send a couple out to each other as well.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> yo maaana yer want some craack


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i have 1 TB of "stash"
> 
> QUOTEI had sex with a Japanese girl just to see if the "tight vagina" myth was true. It wasn't, it was like throwing a hotdog into a manhole.


----------



## BlackDave (May 16, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I had sex with a Japanese girl just to see if the "tight vagina" myth was true. It wasn't, it was like throwing a hotdog into a manhole.








I'm still game XD


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 16, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I had sex with a Japanese girl just to see if the "tight vagina" myth was true. It wasn't, it was like throwing a hotdog into a manhole.








 That's prolly Gaydrian or AMan18


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I used to be in a boy band named Catch 22.  We released one song that failed to chart anywhere.


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think fgg is a real bitch. Who likes him anyways? His friends on his friends list prolly hates him.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think Lady Gaga is actually kinda hot!


Awww mah gaaaaawwwwd


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

Can I trust someone here?


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

Of course you can!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I once farted in someone's face while he/she was awake.



OMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



teehee!


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

Did noone receive a message for a while? Why's noone posting?


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm actually an 'it', not a 'he' or a 'she'.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think the cat boy is very sexy.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 16, 2010)

Guess i will play this too.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I touch myself at night, while thinking of the 'temp.


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I actually liked Dragon Ball Evolution.
> 
> QUOTEsorry but i am flan.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I lieks Gordon Brown's voice.


----------



## Potticus (May 16, 2010)

I got a confession..





Also open to pm's


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I used to pee in the swimming pool, now I do it while sitting in a bath.



Filthy mongrel.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

Haven't received anything...


----------



## Maplemage (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You know, I'd do everyone, as long as they've got cake. Lots of it. And cookies, I'd join the dark side for that!


Ooookay.


----------



## Potticus (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yo dawg, bought some weed and marijuana today, and smoked it, sniffed it and ate it... and then ate, sniffed and smoked it some more.
> As well as some alcohol. Ya'no, rum (but why is it gone?), but also beer and wine.


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

No more confessions please.


----------



## Potticus (May 16, 2010)

But why, oh wise Gaydrian


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

I'm too grown up for that sort of malarkey.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

But why, oh wise Gaydrian, are you too old grown up, oh wise Gaydrian?


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to be 29 soon so yes I've become wise, too wise to get involved with this childish behaviour.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

You don't think anyone that's being confessed about here is real, right?
Seriously, there's something wrong with you if you do...


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

Some are real, the ones I've said to people


----------



## Maplemage (May 16, 2010)

Okay I dont want anymore confessions if you send me one ill put your name on it =D


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Some are real, the ones I've said to people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why? Same as Gaydrian?


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Fuck. No. Serious?


Yeah, why else are we anonymous?


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> WHY MUST GAYDRAIN BE GAY. LET US CONFESS OUR SINS.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

I know I'm kind of late, but I agree to participate in this thread! I may not post every confession, though.


----------



## Berthenk (May 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why may you not post all confessions you'll receive?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm dead.



Looks like someone isn't taking it seriously.


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2010)

yeah, okay i'll play this one too.
pm me if you like, i'll keep it secret


----------



## Maplemage (May 18, 2010)

mucus said:
			
		

> yeah, okay i'll play this one too.
> pm me if you like, i'll keep it secret


You will keep it a secret in this forum and then you will post everyones confession on twitter, facebook, msn, onlinegames, youtube, yourfriends and loststuff.


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2010)

~confession which i have received; number 1~
I accidentally sent a porn site link to my teacher in an email once...

I never got a reply, and neither me or her have ever spoken of it again.


----------



## Domination (May 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> my real name is roach



Long overdue. been in my inbox since 16th, but never had the time to post it.


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 22, 2010)

PM me your confessions


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 22, 2010)

"Awesome stuff is awesome, which is what I like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

pretty awesome member if you ask me!


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 24, 2010)

:I want to F*** my friends EX:

I hear yea brother..I hear you


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

I wish to bump this topic


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I want it bumped too


----------

